

8 Things Tablets Still Can't Do - mitchie_luna
http://www.informationweek.com/news/galleries/personal-tech/tablets/232602971

======
dlikhten
Friends don't link friends to horrible multi-page websites. Where <50% of the
first scroll position's space is dedicated to the article.

